# Help with plumbing



## mickall73 (May 30, 2013)

Hi all...I am upgrading my 4ft cichlid tank to a 6ft with a sump and I was thinking of using the herbie method..2inch outlet in centre of tank and 2 1inch inlets on each corner..is this ok?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd return no larger than 1",even 2 @3/4 is how most reef ready tanks are made(all 3 of my aqueon mega overflows return with 3/4").


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I'd return no larger than 1",even 2 @3/4 is how most reef ready tanks are made(all 3 of my aqueon mega overflows return with 3/4").


Interesting may I ask why?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorta just sticking with what I know works.Zeke(zwanged) was freaked(pissed) when he saw small returns on his 180g,but has made it work.Possibly larger returns would be fine and help pump move max water(my danner supreme(mags)mostly list flow with returns larger than 1",but I've never seen a pre built tank with larger returns.
If I was going to go woth OP's idea of 2 1" returns(sounds easily doable) I'd add an extra outlet at 2".I believe that you need 2x at least or more for drains as only gravity regulates flow as opposed to pressurised return with pump.
I'll say no overflow(drain) will go faster than water returns,but having drains that can't handle the return will lead to flooding!
All in all I think [email protected]" will workout,but I would add another 2" drain,or be prepared to throttle return pump down.


----------

